# [risolto]problemi con CUPS

## lordalbert

Ciao. Ho un problema con cups (che in realta' ho con qualsiasi distro, quindi il problema e' di cups e non di gentoo), premetto che fino ad un mese fa andava tutto benissimo... mai neanche un problemi (con le stesse stampanti)

cmq sia, posto il log (posto l'intero pezzo per maggior chiarezza)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I [12/Mar/2007:19:03:41 +0000] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 (IPv4)
> 
> I [12/Mar/2007:19:03:41 +0000] Listening to ::1:631 (IPv6)
> ...

 

Se qualcuno sa aiutarmi gli sarei infinitamente grato   :Very Happy: Last edited by lordalbert on Tue Mar 13, 2007 3:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## misterwine

A parte il log di cups che hai postato, il problema che riscontri sarebbe?

Hai configurato cups tramite l'interfaccia web che mette a disposizione?

 *Quote:*   

> E [12/Mar/2007:19:04:34 +0000] CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer: Unauthorized

 

Quando aggiungi/modifichi una stampante sei utente root?

----------

## lordalbert

si scusa, effettivamente hai ragione, mi son dimenticato di dire il problema....   :Very Happy:   :Embarassed: 

Cmq, ho fatto tutto da localhost:631 (pure le pagine di test che provo a stampare), in modo da evitare interfacce..

cmq, il problema è che non stampa. Invio una pagina alla stampante, ma è come se non lo avessi fatto... anche se è segnalato tra i processi in coda (come stoppato)

ho provato a fare anche 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> cat file > /dev/usb/lp0
> 
> 

 

la stampante fa rumore, ma non stampa...

cmq si, mi chiede di loggarmi, e mi loggo come root senza problemi.

----------

## djinnZ

vado di fretta quindi ti faccio una nota della lavandaia e vedi cosa c'entra con il tuo problema:

cups 1.2.6 ha il supporto per la conversione 2raster disabilitato di default, quindi se non usi ghost-esp (che lo ha incorporato), tutti i driver raster non vanno, ho messo un tip sul forum a proposito;

se è una samsung può essere che richieda splix (che è un driver raster, se non erro);

cups ha qualche problemino con i file utf/non utf, quindi può essere che non legga correttamente la conf se la hai modificata a mano, se proprio devi usa l'edito dall'interfaccia web;

sembra che hai un problema di permessi, hai riciclato la dir di spool, in tal caso prova a ricrearla (te la sposti e reinstalli cups);

idem con patate con i file di configurazione;

parti abilitando tutto (amministrazione code ad ogni utente etc.) nella modalità più insicura e poi restringi.

ciao

----------

## lordalbert

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> vado di fretta quindi ti faccio una nota della lavandaia e vedi cosa c'entra con il tuo problema:
> 
> cups 1.2.6 ha il supporto per la conversione 2raster disabilitato di default, quindi se non usi ghost-esp (che lo ha incorporato), tutti i driver raster non vanno, ho messo un tip sul forum a proposito;
> 
> se è una samsung può essere che richieda splix (che è un driver raster, se non erro);
> ...

 

grazie... ho solo decommentato la riga di raster.. come descritto nel TIP che hai postato nel forum... e ora la pagina di prova va, quindi deduco vadano anche le altre, poi faccio maggiori prove, cmq sembra andare...

grazie mille!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lordalbert

ho provato anche su debian, ma li il problema non si risolve..  :Sad: 

----------

## GabrieleB

```
CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer: Unauthorized 
```

ri emergi cups con USE=pam

edit: ho visto ora che il problema su gentoo e' stato risolto ...

----------

